# Good Luck!



## mcilenti (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm off tomorrow (Thursday) to drive up to Raleigh for the exam, so in case I don't get a chance, I wanted to wish everyone good luck.

Thank you for all of your help and I hope everyone passes!

Mike


----------



## buick455 (Oct 21, 2009)

I am off tomorrow too but I do not have to drive tomorrow as the exam is only 40 miles away. I will try not to study too much but that is hard to do. I am just looking over material tonight in each section to get re-familiar with material I covered over the last 3.5 months. It is a vicious cycle due to the amount of material needed for this exam.

My wife will be very glad this will be over soon.

Good luck.


----------



## POPAC (Oct 21, 2009)

buick455 said:


> I am off tomorrow too but I do not have to drive tomorrow as the exam is only 40 miles away. I will try not to study too much but that is hard to do. I am just looking over material tonight in each section to get re-familiar with material I covered over the last 3.5 months. It is a vicious cycle due to the amount of material needed for this exam.
> My wife will be very glad this will be over soon.
> 
> Good luck.


My wife will be happy too,

Good luck to everybody.


----------



## chaocl (Oct 21, 2009)

buick455 said:


> I am off tomorrow too but I do not have to drive tomorrow as the exam is only 40 miles away. I will try not to study too much but that is hard to do. I am just looking over material tonight in each section to get re-familiar with material I covered over the last 3.5 months. It is a vicious cycle due to the amount of material needed for this exam.
> My wife will be very glad this will be over soon.
> 
> Good luck.



My wife will be happy, too.

I am also off tomorrow but I need to flight to CA from NY (get there by noon) and stay in the hotel for to exam on Friday.


----------



## Yingli (Oct 21, 2009)

I am happy too, good luck to every one!


----------



## nashbmattPE (Oct 21, 2009)

i fly from tn to nc tomorrow. took today off and studied all day among all the calls from work i got.


----------



## PKT1106 (Oct 22, 2009)

Studied up until today. Nothing today, just at work. Test site in KY is 20 mins from my house. Got extra calc last night just in case. Kinda antsy to get this done. Good luck to all. Just remember to take a deep breath and that it's not life &amp; death here. :holyness:


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 22, 2009)

Just remember a few key things:

1) It's just a test, you're not walking to the executioner.

2) Take a deep breath every so often, it's just a test.

3) Read each question CAREFULLY and understand what it is REALLY wanting you to answer.

4) In the afternoon portion, you may feel burned out mentally at the halfway point. Push through it.

5) Ease your mind today. I laid on couch all day watching movies (Baseketball and The Big Lebowski) and it worked for me.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 22, 2009)

PKT1106 said:


> Studied up until today. Nothing today, just at work. Test site in KY is 20 mins from my house. Got extra calc last night just in case. Kinda antsy to get this done. Good luck to all. Just remember to take a deep breath and that it's not life &amp; death here. :holyness:


Is it in Louisville or Lexington this year?


----------



## PKT1106 (Oct 22, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Is it in Louisville or Lexington this year?


Lexington, Heritage Hall (where Rupp Arena is).


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 22, 2009)

PKT1106 said:


> Lexington, Heritage Hall (where Rupp Arena is).


They couldn't get the Lexington venue the year I took it, which worked out well because I live in L'ville.


----------



## sir_007 (Oct 22, 2009)

Good Luck everyone!!!!

AG


----------

